

Ask HN: Best places other than HN to recruit PHP devs? - thenomad

Hiya!<p>So, I&#x27;m about to be looking for a new senior dev for the startup I&#x27;m running, and we need a slightly unusual skillset.<p>Obviously I&#x27;m going to be posting on HN&#x27;s &quot;Hiring?&quot; thread, but other than that, I&#x27;m wondering if people could suggest any other good places to look for devs who fit the bill.<p>Specific skills we&#x27;ll need include PHP, MySQL, some JQuery, and strong statistical math skills - it&#x27;s the last one that makes this somewhat tricky. It&#x27;s a remote job, ideally +-5 hr of GMT timezone-wise.<p>Any suggestions? Have you found a good dev somewhere unexpected in the past?<p>P.S. Apologies if this comes across as a stealth job ad - really not meant that way. I am honestly looking for places to find applicants, not applicants directly (I figure they&#x27;ll be reading the monthly &quot;hiring&quot; thread anyway.)
======
mkal_tsr
Honestly, I haven't found much luck on any for-hire/freelance oriented site
... they all just "feel" insincere/fake wrt quality of skillset, communication
skills, process management, etc. That's one of the things that actually
brought me to HN was that people were walking the walk instead of just
talking. Semi-related, I'll be keeping an eye out for that posting later ;-)

~~~
thenomad
It'll be in the regular HN "Hiring?" thread ;)

------
mswen
you could try the job board at
[http://www.datasciencecentral.com](http://www.datasciencecentral.com)

I haven't used it but most of the people visiting this site combine
statistical knowledge and programming skills.

~~~
thenomad
Fantastic - thanks! I shall indeed check that out.

------
Oras
Since its remote job, try oDesk for small projects and see how it goes. You
have to realize that there will be pain in the beginning until you get what
you want. Another place is to search LinkedIn by yourself for developers and
approach them directly.

~~~
thenomad
That's something we're considering, but as you say it's likely to be kinda
painful. We'd ideally prefer to get higher-quality developer contacts.

The LinkedIn suggestion is excellent - thanks!

